# Estonian: would



## jonquiliser

Tere once more 


I'd like to know how to form the conditional, and how to translate various uses it has in English.

Would be, would have, would like etc.

Examples:

I would come if they let me stay overnight.
You wouldn't understand it. 
He would have said it, had you asked him (/if you had asked him).
We would like to have a house.

Aitäh, everyone!


----------



## halfminded

jonquiliser said:


> Tere once more
> 
> 
> I'd like to know how to form the conditional, and how to translate various uses it has in English.
> 
> Would be, would have, would like etc.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> I would come if they let me stay overnight.
> You wouldn't understand it.
> He would have said it, had you asked him (/if you had asked him).
> We would like to have a house.
> 
> Aitäh, everyone!




Tere jälle!!!

I`ll try my best in explaining this, but as I am not linguist, then...yay!
To form conditional you take root of word and add -ks or -ksin/-ksid/-ks/-ksime/-ksite/-ksid.
For example:
_I would buy ...- ma osta*ksin*=ma osta*ks* 
you would buy...- sa osta*ksid* =sa osta*ks*
he/she would buy..- ta osta*ks*
we would buy-  me osta*ksime*= me osta*ks*
you would buy - te osta*ksite*= te osta*ks*
they would buy- nad osta*ksid*= nas osta*ks
*_
I would buy myself a house in Sevilla if I only had enough money- ma ostaksin endale maja Sevillas, kui mul vaid oleks piisavalt raha.

would have...= oleks & ..nud
_ He would have said it, had you asked him_ (your example)_- ta *oleks* seda *öelnud*, kui sa *oleksid* talt *küsinud*.
_It seems that there is a conditional in both parts of the sentence (not like in English).


----------



## jonquiliser

Hope today is a better day for you - headache gone? 

Thanks for taking the time to explain this, and good thing you're not a linguist, because then I might not have understood you  (I know nothing about linguistics...!)

So... rääkiksin eesti keelt kui vaid oskaksi (is that right?)


----------



## halfminded

jonquiliser said:


> Examples:
> 
> I would come if they let me stay overnight.
> You wouldn't understand it.
> He would have said it, had you asked him (/if you had asked him).
> We would like to have a house.



About the other examples...
_ You *wouldn't understand* it- sa *ei saaks* sellest *aru* _(to understand= "aru saama"...or "mõistma", but there seems to be a slight difference between them... like in Spanish between "entender" and "comprender")
_ We *would like to have* a house- literally: me *sooviksime* maja *omada *_( would like= sooviks (or "meeldiks"..depends of context... _I would like him, if...= ta meeldiks mulle, kui..._)]

Huh... In Estonian there is a saying "*oleks on paha poiss*" (  literally - "would is a bad boy") and it is used when someone is talking what he would have all done or do.. to refer that he should keep his both feet on the ground...


----------



## halfminded

jonquiliser said:


> So... rääkiksin eesti keelt kui vaid oskaksi (is that right?)



Almost... _räägiksin eesti keelt_ (or "_eesti keeles_"), _kui vaid oskaksin_... Aga sa ju oskad!  I quess the root of word changes sometimes...umm..maybe even more than sometimes... like "tegema" ("to do")- "ma teeksin" (like "nägema"(to see)- ma näeksin]... "lugema" (to read)- "ma loeksin"... "sõudma" (to row)- "ma sõuaksin"..etc etc... They form some kind of groups though...

EDIT: and my headache won`t go before my exams are over...


----------



## jonquiliser

Great, this was very informative! And funny that expression as well!  Thanks a lot 

So exam headache - yeah, that's a tricky sort! Good luck with your exams anyway


----------

